# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  کلاس InestallClass چیست

## Masoome_das

سلام دوستان
آیا شما اطلاعاتی راجع به کلاس  InestallClass  در دانت دارید؟
آیا می توان از طریق این کلاس بانک را اتچ کرد

----------

